# Doggy Lick Pic!



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

I had my little girl Daisy out for play on my desk today and managed to snap this adorable pic of her and my rottie/lab mix Kasey!










Enjoy!

-Lauren


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

That's adorable!


----------



## FrylockTheMagnificent (Apr 30, 2009)

Awe! That's too cute! 
One of my dogs is afraid of rats and the other just wants to eat them, ha ha.
I wish mine would get along like that!
;D


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

I think I exploded.


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

That is just the best! My dog is afraid of my rats.


----------



## RattyLover (Dec 3, 2008)

Too cute!! ;D ;D


----------



## Malorey (Jan 17, 2009)

Haha, that's great!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

thats a great pic.


----------



## chell1894 (Jan 4, 2009)

awh that is too cute.
my 3 dogs are afraid of my ratsies but the rats love the dogs.
its funny my rats really want to sniff and play but my dogs start whimpering and go hide.
and my one cat patched LOVED my rat bettsi.
she was a hairless and died a bit ago.
hes been depressed ever since.
: (


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

That is adorable... 

My doggie lets them ride piggy back 

She's never been a big licker though..


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

That is so sweet! My dog is afraid of my rats... go figure. :


----------



## Lynngenny (Jun 4, 2009)

OH!!! They love each other... ;D


----------

